# Breathing Rapidly



## My3Dogs (Jan 28, 2009)

I just got a 3 month old German Shepherd Rottwiller mix yesterday. He is very cute and cuddly. But I did notice last night that when he lays down he breath's really heavy and fast. I called the animal hospital because out of 3 puppies that I have raised, this is a first for me. Well, the pet hospital told me that it was nothing to worry about, he started doing it again tonight. He acts like he was abused before, his nose is completely dry; not cracking though; and he breaths very hard and fast. What should I do? Or what could it possiby be? Any guesses or answers, please help. ~~~>worried dog lover.


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

Not to scare you, but my puppy also used to breathe fast. He would get tired really fast and stay tired. I talked to the vet, he said he was fine. I persisted. We did x-rays and it turns out he has a mis-shapen heart.

I am not at all saying that this is what is wrong with your puppy, my point is, you know him better than anyone. If you really think there is something wrong, persist. See another vet if you have to. It is probably nothing. But if you want something done, get it done. If not you will freak yourself out. The peace of mind was worth more to me than the x-ray. Good luck, let us know how he does.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

A vet check is deffinetly in order. If it doesn't seem normal that's because it probably isn't normal. I agree with Craven, I was thinking some sort of heart problem when I read your OP. An x-ray or ultrasound might be needed if there aren't any conclusive problems spoted during an exam.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

My puppy did this when we first brought her home, but only when she would lay down to sleep. I asked the vet about it when we had her in, she couldn't find anything wrong with her but she did say some puppies just do that when they sleep or dream. She's out grown it now and doesn't do it anymore... So I guess it was nothing. It's still a good idea for you to get your dog checked out though.


----------



## Lil Red Express (Jan 18, 2009)

Same with my pup . When he lays down to sleep he does . At first it bothered me like something may be wrong but I asked the vet and he said it is normal and a lot of puppies breath this way when in sleep mode . Is it just during rem sleep ???







Binkalette said:


> My puppy did this when we first brought her home, but only when she would lay down to sleep. I asked the vet about it when we had her in, she couldn't find anything wrong with her but she did say some puppies just do that when they sleep or dream. She's out grown it now and doesn't do it anymore... So I guess it was nothing. It's still a good idea for you to get your dog checked out though.


----------

